# Foot worship



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So i've been approached by someone who has offered me a grand to let him worship my feet. i'm a little freaked out by it as i don't like feet myself but then again it is a grand. what would you dirty bunch of fcukers do?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

oh my god hahahaha :lol:

You sure their serious?

Questions to ask:

How long? What does it include? :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It's only a foot.... Nothing sexual on your part... and it's a grand! What does the gf think??


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Your feet must be in great shape.

Creepy as fcuk but its a grand. I would do it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Echo said:


> oh my god hahahaha :lol:
> 
> You sure their serious?
> 
> ...


i asked and he said "massage, kissing them, smelling them, licking them, sucking on toes." A grand would come in handy but its just all really weird. why the fcuk would anyone be in to that?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> It's only a foot.... Nothing sexual on your part... and it's a grand! What does the gf think??


She just thinks its weird! Like i do! i'm not sure if i could handle having a bloke licking my toes! or anyone really!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if someone wanted to pay a grand to worship my hairy, dead skin covered, mildly cheesey feet then i would be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont want to live on this planet any more


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

"Give 'em an inch and they'll take a yard"

"Give 'em a foot and they'll take your arse"


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i asked and he said "massage, kissing them, smelling them, licking them, sucking on toes." A grand would come in handy but its just all really weird. why the fcuk would anyone be in to that?


Yeah I agree, even though a grand would come in handy... I think I'd have to turn that down


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> if someone wanted to pay a grand to worship my hairy, dead skin covered, mildly cheesey feet then i would be laughing all the way to the bank.


Would you though if it came down to it? having someone licking and sucking your toes you've never met and getting off on it when doing it?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you have to be naked? Will he be ****ing? Is he fairly good looking or a big fat sweaty bloke?

I'd do it though :whistling:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> So i've been approached by someone who has offered me a grand to let him worship my feet. i'm a little freaked out by it as i don't like feet myself but then again it is a grand. what would you dirty bunch of fcukers do?


I used to work for a modeling agency, I got requested for feet worship so many times and said yes everytime, Guy used to come to my house, take pictures of my feet in different postions (nothing sexual to him or me) and he then put them on a website for guys that like mens feet, and he would pay me £350 for 3 hours. Who gives a **** what the pictures are used for!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Get the cash up front, as he licks between your toes right where you're ticklish, give him a swift heel in the chops.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

And hes offering to suck your toes as part of the deal do it!! toe sucking is amazing (although I have only ever done it to women and had it done to me by women) feels ace!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

sucking and licking them is bit far

how did they contact u?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Id be sh!t scared incase he bit my toes off......

unless I was this guy


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

im assuming u stay clothed right


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> i asked and he said "massage, kissing them, smelling them, licking them, sucking on toes." A grand would come in handy but its just all really weird. why the fcuk would anyone be in to that?


Fook that a woman yes all day but a man getting a nob on while getting in to your feet .not a chance.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

What if you actually like it :001_tt2:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Had a dude offering me 6k to suck me off...

Most of my mates were like "just go do it" but you never know, not very safe - could turn up to anything really. 10 guys, a handgun and a tub of lube


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He probably wants to 'finish' on your feet as well.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you have to be naked? Will he be ****ing? Is he fairly good looking or a big fat sweaty bloke?
> 
> I'd do it though :whistling:


i've not asked much about it. maybe i need to ask more questions!



BoomTime said:


> I used to work for a modeling agency, I got requested for feet worship so many times and said yes everytime, Guy used to come to my house, take pictures of my feet in different postions (nothing sexual to him or me) and he then put them on a website for guys that like mens feet, and he would pay me £350 for 3 hours. Who gives a **** what the pictures are used for!!


You know what he could buy pics of my feet no probs. i'd defo do that!



BoomTime said:


> And hes offering to suck your toes as part of the deal do it!! toe sucking is amazing (although I have only ever done it to women and had it done to me by women) feels ace!


See i don't like feet so this proper weird to me !


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

@liam0810 you said you would keep this between you and me :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> He probably wants to 'finish' on your feet as well.


haha he probably does!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

megatron said:


> Had a dude offering me 6k to suck me off...
> 
> Most of my mates were like "just go do it" but you never know, not very safe - could turn up to anything really. 10 guys, a handgun and a tub of lube


Nice of them to bring some lube all the same!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> @liam0810 you said you would keep this between you and me :lol:


I never said it was you! You've told everyone now so you've ruined it for yourself! ha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

megatron said:


> Had a dude offering me 6k to suck me off...
> 
> Most of my mates were like "just go do it" but you never know, not very safe - could turn up to anything really. 10 guys, a handgun and a tub of lube


See now most lads would say "yeah i'd let a bloke suck me off for 6 grand" but when it came down to it i don't think most would! Plus would you have to finish and i'd struggle to get a hard on with a bloke, so it would probably be a non-starter


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dorian Gray said:


> What if you actually like it :001_tt2:


Then i'd be pimping my feet out to everyone!


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Id ask my gf 1st, if she was fine with it then id be more than happy to say yes.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

That is proper weird. The idea of a bloke getting a boner like this..hmm...

How the feck did he contact you??


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

This is a hard one for me to answer!

I have had a lot of requests for web cam posing over the years.

I always turned it down because that **** can be recorded (I once put up a posing video and it ended up on a gay porn site so that was the end of that).

Now in your case he wont be recording it and if he only messes with your feet it wouldn't really be a problem (in my eyes).

It all comes do to whether or not you can handle him doing that because he's hardly going to be pleased if you're obviously disgusted by the whole thing.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

What are you waiting for,let him do it and book him in for the following week..Although you may want to give a discount if it becomes regular:001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

He could worship my c0ck for a grand


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So i've been approached by someone who has offered me a grand to let him worship my feet. i'm a little freaked out by it as i don't like feet myself but then again it is a grand. what would you dirty bunch of fcukers do?


Tell him he can put his foot up my @rse if it'll put 1000 notes in my back burner


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Too weird for me. I don't need a grand that badly.

But I get the heebie-jeebies just shaking hands with another bloke.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd probably let him do it for a grand, I'd make sure I didn't wash my feet for a week beforehand and keep the same socks on, lots of saunas and walking round dairy factories etc, you get the idea, cnut wouldn't come back for seconds.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> That is proper weird. The idea of a bloke getting a boner like this..hmm...
> 
> How the feck did he contact you??


through Twitter! twitter is full of not rights!

Oh and my gf said in an email just now "If your really desperate for money then at least you know you can find money from somewhere - its foot prostitution really isn't it and there's a 98% chance you'd get raped as well hahah"


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ConP said:


> This is a hard one for me to answer!
> 
> I have had a lot of requests for web cam posing over the years.
> 
> ...


Thats the problem i would feel a little disgusted by it. Its each to their own i suppose but having someone lick and suck my toes, even my bird, makes me feel weird!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> I'd probably let him do it for a grand, I'd make sure I didn't wash my feet for a week beforehand and keep the same socks on, lots of saunas and walking round dairy factories etc, you get the idea, cnut wouldn't come back for seconds.


He would mate! He said he'd love to sniff my feet after the gym as they'd be all sweaty! Doing what you said could end up going very wrong! he might chop my trotters off and keep them for himself!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

gearchange said:


> What are you waiting for,let him do it and book him in for the following week..Although you may want to give a discount if it becomes regular:001_tt2:





Jay.32 said:


> He could worship my c0ck for a grand





Leeds89 said:


> Tell him he can put his foot up my @rse if it'll put 1000 notes in my back burner


How about one of you lot be my foot double and we'll share the grand?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you got a cat flap in your house?

I'd definitely do it then, stick my foot through the flap and read the paper whilst he did whatever he had to do, grand up on the deal, straight to the shower afterwards, happy days.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not a chance I would let another bloke suck my toes for a grand! Maybe 10 though..


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

for **** sake haha. up the ante, tell him you want more money! i couldnt pass the oppurtunity up but like you said, sitting there having that done...

my thoughts are, ipod blasting in ears, hot steamy flannel on your face and let it happen, put yourself in another world...onces its done its done!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Have you got a cat flap in your house?
> 
> I'd definitely do it then, stick my foot through the flap and read the paper whilst he did whatever he had to do, grand up on the deal, straight to the shower afterwards, happy days.





Juic3Up said:


> for **** sake haha. up the ante, tell him you want more money! i couldnt pass the oppurtunity up but like you said, sitting there having that done...
> 
> my thoughts are, ipod blasting in ears, hot steamy flannel on your face and let it happen, put yourself in another world...onces its done its done!


I could see it happening where he's licking my toes and its ticklish and i end up kicking him straight in the face by mistake and busting his nose! Actually he might actually like that even more!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I could see it happening where he's licking my toes and its ticklish and i end up kicking him straight in the face by mistake and busting his nose! Actually he might actually like that even more!


Just do it on purpose. :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You need to take a long hard look at yourself @liam0810 and ask yourself are you really that fcuking ugly that the guy only wants your feet :lol: :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> So i've been approached by someone who has offered me a grand to let him worship my feet. i'm a little freaked out by it as i don't like feet myself but then again it is a grand. what would you dirty bunch of fcukers do?


I may have made shorter decisions in my life, but I can't think of them right now, for a grand? I'd do it. I'd like to say easy money but you probably want some rock solid boundaries in place beforehand, with them in place it could be very easy money.

How long is it scheduled to last?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Photos I could do but letting a man actually suck my toes etc. No thats too much! Or not enough money!

If thats the sort of thing he is into he could be throwing one off at the same time


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd say do it , but thinking about it it's weird. Sitting on the sofa with some guy kissing and sucking my toes and then Jiz on them. Hmm, maybe not. Would be just too uncomfortable, 10 grand on the other hand ....


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

stoatman said:


> I'd say do it , but thinking about it it's weird. Sitting on the sofa with some guy kissing and sucking my toes *and then Jiz on them*. Hmm, maybe not. Would be just too uncomfortable, 10 grand on the other hand ....


If that ain't the "gentleman's" intention this time around it almost certainly will be at some point, let's all be realistic here but everyone has a price haha.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

No Jiz?? , oh I though there was baby porridge involved. As you were.

No it's not me by the way, ....retreats off the internet....


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I need to meet these people haha

Wouldnt need a job just get sucked off by some randomer 6k.

Some geezer clean my feet with his mouth. Boom grand!

**** let em double up save time one sucks my c0ck one my toes boom 7+k


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i asked and he said "massage, kissing them, smelling them, licking them, sucking on toes." A grand would come in handy but its just all really weird. why the fcuk would anyone be in to that?


**** that i expected it to be through webcam or something. Ill never understand this whole foot fetish thing, there's nothing nice about a foot.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

**** that, too ticklish.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

What if he wants it to go further? Where do you draw the line?

:lol:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Man people pay actual money for little fish to clean their feet. Your getting a human to pay you for the same thing. I'd let him lube up and get at it with the gap between my toes for a tenner never mind a grand.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

He will be waiting to see that erection in your pants then try his luck with a stroke. How do you think you will feel if you do get hard during this lol. I wouldn't want to put myself in that situation tbh.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

What if he's sucking your feet for a grand and offers you a million quid to *uck you in the arrse. Hypothetically.... What would you do?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> What if he's sucking your feet for a grand and offers you a million quid to *uck you in the arrse. Hypothetically.... What would you do?


Ha dave I never knew you were a millionaire?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> Ha dave I never knew you were a millionaire?


Its the drug dealing mate its a fast earner


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> So i've been approached by someone who has offered me a grand to let him worship my feet. i'm a little freaked out by it as i don't like feet myself but then again it is a grand. what would you dirty bunch of fcukers do?


Id stick my big toe up his **** and let him jizz on my feet for £1k


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I would do it aslong as it wouldnt last longer than 15 minutes and fully clothed.... and no eye contact lol. My mates dad and 2 of his mates came home one day all with bald heads lol.. turns out a man paid them 800 quid each to let him shave there heads then massage them with lube for 10 minutes each...........some right fcking weirdos out there lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You need to take a long hard look at yourself @liam0810 and ask yourself are you really that fcuking ugly that the guy only wants your feet :lol: :lol:


haha i think i must be mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Man people pay actual money for little fish to clean their feet. Your getting a human to pay you for the same thing. I'd let him lube up and get at it with the gap between my toes for a tenner never mind a grand.


that's a fair point i mean imagine this





wtw said:


> What if he wants it to go further? Where do you draw the line?
> 
> :lol:


haha i think you draw the line of him going anywhere from the ankle up!



Dave 0511 said:


> What if he's sucking your feet for a grand and offers you a million quid to *uck you in the arrse. Hypothetically.... What would you do?


for a million quid? of course i would! if you wouldn't you must be gay


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

far too strange. rather save up a grand and have my sanity in check


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Would you though if it came down to it? having someone licking and sucking your toes you've never met and getting off on it when doing it?


im sat here thinking that yep, its very little effort for a grand, but i do have a niggling doubt that at the 11th hour, i would call it off lol.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

this thread is making me die haha, I would accept it bet your face was a sight reading that request, can't imagine how anyone could even want to or ask a random bloke to do that! fvcking hilarious


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

is there a deadline date for your admirer?

I would be careful, my mate went along with something like this, him and big mike are now engaged.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

:lol: video it and sell it to other foot worshippers


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

@a.notherguy - that's what i think 99% on here would say as well. they'd be saying yes and then if it actually came down to it then they'd back out.

@Fortunatus - i messaged him saying i'm not sure about the foot worship thing but he can buy pics of my feet. That i could do! But why would anyone wanna buy pics of my feet or anyone's feet is beyond me. Its like these blokes who buy used knickers! I'm tempted to talk my bird into that! Or even do it myself, sell my sh1tty duds!

@Heavyassweights - he's not set a deadline and if i found true love out of this like your mate and Mike maybe i should go for it! :thumb:

@Sambuca - i could do that actually haha!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> She just thinks its weird! Like i do! i'm not sure if i could handle having a bloke licking my toes! or anyone really!


Just lay back and imagine its them little fish nibbling at your toes


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Give him my number... love a good toe sucking


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> i asked and he said "massage, kissing them, smelling them, licking them, sucking on toes." A grand would come in handy but its just all really weird. why the fcuk would anyone be in to that?


I'm not being funny or owt like that,but I'll give you 2 grand....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> @a.notherguy - that's what i think 99% on here would say as well. they'd be saying yes and then if it actually came down to it then they'd back out.
> 
> @Fortunatus - i messaged him saying i'm not sure about the foot worship thing but he can buy pics of my feet. That i could do! But why would anyone wanna buy pics of my feet or anyone's feet is beyond me. Its like these blokes who buy used knickers! I'm tempted to talk my bird into that! Or even do it myself, sell my sh1tty duds!
> 
> ...


right, i have probably put too much thought into this :lol: but if it was a good looking bloke who obviously took care of himself then i would be alot more likely to go through with it than if it was a fat, smelly, sweaty bloke with food stains on his t-shirt and dirty finger nails. h34r:


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

I went through a phase of selling old rugby socks to some weirdo on FB for £30 a pop. Was ideal as a student haha


----------



## V E G E T A (Feb 4, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> So i've been approached by someone who has offered me a grand to let him worship my feet. i'm a little freaked out by it as i don't like feet myself but then again it is a grand. what would you dirty bunch of fcukers do?


just close your eyes and imagine it's your dog or something, 1000 big ones, i'd do it. Lmao


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

rocky dennis said:


> I'm not being funny or owt like that,but I'll give you 2 grand....


I'm in thailand in 8 weeks so you're on! As long as its not 2,000 Baht!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Give him my number... love a good toe sucking


It'd be ok if i like my feet being messed with! a grand to have something done that i enjoy? defo!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> right, i have probably put too much thought into this :lol: but if it was a good looking bloke who obviously took care of himself then i would be alot more likely to go through with it than if it was a fat, smelly, sweaty bloke with food stains on his t-shirt and dirty finger nails. h34r:


So if he was sexy you'd be up for it?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So if he was sexy you'd be up for it?


He could give me a nosh too if he was sexy!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Phil D said:


> I went through a phase of selling old rugby socks to some weirdo on FB for £30 a pop. Was ideal as a student haha


30quid for a pair of socks? I'd do that! Actually after going on about selling my used duds. look at this https://www.usedmensboxers.com/ You can get 50quid for a pair of undies!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> So if he was sexy you'd be up for it?


id be more up for it if he was a good looking guy.

(im straight btw..... im just doing a very good job of not sounding it! lmao)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Liam have u not sealed the deal yet?? Ffs just chill and watch tv while he's getting off on your feet. Ask him if he's ok every now and again


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd do it for £50. Seriously. I don't even mind if he wants to get his laddy out.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Liam mate I told my colleagues at work and they were cracking up! Whats the deal man you think you'll do it?

Also when is it supposed to go down? No pun intended.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Why not get it on pay per view web cam


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I'm in thailand in 8 weeks so you're on! As long as its not 2,000 Baht!


OKaaay meesterrrrrrrr...We do Thai-style OK?? Special farang price for you, feel lucky price,feel good price- 2,500B....OKaaaaaaay?


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Phil D said:


> I went through a phase of selling old rugby socks to some weirdo on FB for £30 a pop. Was ideal as a student haha


Got any left?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Be funny if you got a boner when he licks your feet.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

So.....we going to get a picture of these amazing feet? :tt2: :bounce:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish this foot people would find me and offer me this much, whats best to advertise myself as a foot prostitute?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh god, i'm pretty broad minded, but not sure I could shake the sight of someone sucking me toes. Then again, may become a regular thing and make a good few quid


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> i asked and he said "massage, kissing them, smelling them, licking them, sucking on toes." A grand would come in handy but its just all really weird. why the fcuk would anyone be in to that?


fukcin DO IT YOU BIG NANCY BOY ! Iv done alot worse for cash


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Liam have u not sealed the deal yet?? Ffs just chill and watch tv while he's getting off on your feet. Ask him if he's ok every now and again


Thats pretty much how I make love :whistling:


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> fukcin DO IT YOU BIG NANCY BOY ! Iv done alot worse for cash


You ever have a toe up your backside?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Duppy said:


> You ever have a toe up your backside?


Nope but iv had other things up there


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Nope but iv had other things up there


Like a wizards sleeve is it?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Duppy said:


> Like a wizards sleeve is it?


Things have gone missing up there mate i think i might still have the Nintedo WII remote up there somwhere after playing WII FIT YOGA.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hendrix said:


> Thats pretty much how I make love :whistling:


Nice!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Things have gone missing up there mate i think i might still have the Nintedo WII remote up there somwhere after playing WII FIT YOGA.


I'll take your word for it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Duppy said:


> I'll take your word for it


It was a ****ty controller anyway now its covered inn it i suppose deep in my hairy anus.


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

This thread has had me in stitches!

I for one couldn't accept the offer. Although £1k would go nice in the savings for house fund, I just couldn't bring myself round to it.

Some big dude licking my feet!? :s couldn't think of anything more scary! :2guns:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have let people do it for free before now...

My old flat mate used to get some perv round from some sleazy gay website who got off cleaning peoples houses... you just had to go in and give him a boot sometimes and tell him what to do.. he got right off on it.. Plus we got a clean house


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I have let people do it for free before now...
> 
> My old flat mate used to get some perv round from some sleazy gay website who got off cleaning peoples houses... you just had to go in and give him a boot sometimes and tell him what to do.. he got right off on it.. Plus we got a clean house


perfect got to find myself one of those


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Liam mate I told my colleagues at work and they were cracking up! Whats the deal man you think you'll do it?
> 
> Also when is it supposed to go down? No pun intended.


Mate i may be a deviant but i'm drawing the line of having a bloke lick my toes.

if any of you lot are on twitter you can message him if you want


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Mate i may be a deviant but i'm drawing the line of having a bloke lick my toes.
> 
> if any of you lot are on twitter you can message him if you want


Pus$y :lol: I think I would draw the same line!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Pus$y :lol: I think I would draw the same line!


i think we have both found our breaking point haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> i think we have both found our breaking point haha


Yea man......its all just a bit strange all this sh1t isn't it? I mean the things that get people off sometimes are so weird, makes me wonder how a fetish like that is developed.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man......its all just a bit strange all this sh1t isn't it? I mean the things that get people off sometimes are so weird, makes me wonder how a fetish like that is developed.


But in this day and age what is "normal" mainstream porn is not exactly vanilla anymore is it? With the internet so openly displaying images of uber kinky stuff people have become more free minded about trying things.

Personally feet are the ugliest thing going but you should let this guy do it and record it so the rest of us could laugh. Look at it as a free ab training session for us all


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bear2012 said:


> But in this day and age what is "normal" mainstream porn is not exactly vanilla anymore is it? With the internet so openly displaying images of uber kinky stuff people have become more free minded about trying things.
> 
> Personally feet are the ugliest thing going but you should *let this guy do it and record it so the rest of us could laugh*. Look at it as a free ab training session for us all


Yea Liam stop being so selfish.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man......its all just a bit strange all this sh1t isn't it? I mean the things that get people off sometimes are so weird, makes me wonder how a fetish like that is developed.


It is all a bit weird, i remember hearing about a girl who had a lad asking if he could buy her used tampons? What's that all about?! Or the baby thing, where blokes like dressing up as babies or having their other halves do it. Isn't that bordering on pedophilia?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Used tampons. Lol

Do you have her contact details


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> It is all a bit weird, i remember hearing about a girl who had a lad asking if he could buy her used tampons? What's that all about?! Or the baby thing, where blokes like dressing up as babies or having their other halves do it. Isn't that bordering on pedophilia?


Yea man.....why on earth you'd want a used tampon is so far beyond what I could imagine to be "hot"!

You don't do the baby thing then? In that case yea that is proper wrong........ :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> But in this day and age what is "normal" mainstream porn is not exactly vanilla anymore is it? With the internet so openly displaying images of uber kinky stuff people have become more free minded about trying things.
> 
> Personally feet are the ugliest thing going but you should let this guy do it and record it so the rest of us could laugh. Look at it as a free ab training session for us all


Ok ok deal! Just so that when you have rippling abs and people say "Wow! How did you get those?" you can say "There all down to Liam"


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man.....why on earth you'd want a used tampon is so far beyond what I could imagine to be "hot"!
> 
> You don't do the baby thing then? In that case yea that is proper wrong........ :whistling:


I stopped doing the baby thing as i took it too far and shat in the bath when my ex was washing me. That's why she's my ex


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Used tampons. Lol
> 
> Do you have her contact details


i do its 074444448448


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ok ok deal! Just so that when you have rippling abs and people say "Wow! How did you get those?" you can say "There all down to Liam"


Sounds like a deal!

Seriously though it is a strange thing to ask but if he will offer you a grand to do that what would he pay you for "other" activities? I would be afraid.......very afraid!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i do its 074444448448


Im not even sure how u got @LMan's mums number


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Heavyassweights said:


> Im not even sure how u got @LMan's mums number


Its coz i'm special and i know how she likes to be fingered


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bear2012 said:


> Sounds like a deal!
> 
> Seriously though it is a strange thing to ask but if he will offer you a grand to do that what would he pay you for "other" activities? I would be afraid.......very afraid!


yeah i think he'd want more and that would be waaaaayyy too far for me. If i was gay i'd be well up for it!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> yeah i think he'd want more and that would be waaaaayyy too far for me. If i was gay i'd be well up for it!


Yeah I think he would want more and each to their own but like you say if you were gay it would be different. I have a gay mate that I just showed this too and the first thing he said was ..."yeah start with his feet and then wanna bum him" So it's official haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I stopped doing the baby thing as i took it too far and shat in the bath when my ex was washing me. That's why she's my ex


 :lol: same for me mate, I poo'd on her belly button when I was lying on her chest without a nappy, instantly ex'd.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> perfect got to find myself one of those


I kept out the house while all that went on... kinda freaked me out.... but lick my feet anytime lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: same for me mate, I poo'd on her belly button when I was lying on her chest without a nappy, instantly ex'd.


See now that's ok as that is what is called a "Cleveland Steamer" which is perfectly acceptable. Sounds like your ex was a b1tch!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> See now that's ok as that is what is called a "Cleveland Steamer" which is perfectly acceptable. Sounds like your ex was a b1tch!


They all are, they never understood me!


----------

